# Molly the dog



## rcleary171 (Feb 9, 2019)

Molly was rescued 10 years ago. A hunting dog from West Virginia, she didn't like other dogs. Fortunately we had no other pets so it was not an issue.

Here's Molly with her new raincoat.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2019)

Cute picture of Molly!  My dog can use a raincoat like that!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 9, 2019)

Nice  coat  Molly.   Tell  Bob  to get the damned coat  out of  your  eyes.
I may report  him to the  ASFTCTA.     Ha  Ha!


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 9, 2019)

That's better!


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 9, 2019)

Christmas morning when Molly first saw all the presents that Santa left her.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 9, 2019)

Cute coat but I don't think she likes it.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 9, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Cute coat but I don't think she likes it.



She doesn't but she hates getting wet more.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 9, 2019)

rcleary171 said:


> She doesn't but she hates getting wet more.


:lofl: Cute!


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 10, 2019)

Molly usually does this when she wants a belly rub.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2019)

She's a pretty dog. I do like her raincoat; very smart.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 10, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> She's a pretty dog. I do like her raincoat; very smart.



Thank you - she does look fashionable.

This is one of my favorite photos of her - it captures her regal style.


----------



## Lara (Feb 10, 2019)

aww, dontcha' just love beagles?! She's adorable. 

I have a rescue beagle too but male...Blu. He's always ready for a chest rub too


----------



## Falcon (Feb 10, 2019)

Has  she  no  modesty ?


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 10, 2019)

Falcon said:


> Has  she  no  modesty ?



Nope - not one little bit.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2019)

Molly knows the belly rub pose.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 10, 2019)

I like Molly..big ol belly rub to Molly...


----------



## Pinky (Feb 10, 2019)

I'd like to dognap .. I mean dog-sit Molly


----------



## Keesha (Feb 10, 2019)

Pinky said:


> I'd like to dognap .. I mean dog-sit Molly



:lofl: Freudian slip


----------



## Pinky (Feb 11, 2019)

Keesha said:


> :lofl: Freudian slip



Maaaaybe (wink)


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 11, 2019)

Pinky said:


> Maaaaybe (wink)



I have to warn you - she's nuts.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 11, 2019)

Nutsersonality


----------

